# Job opportunities for PR Skilled Migration



## Naveen Kumar Beera (Dec 30, 2010)

I completed PG Diploma in Hospital Management from India and having nearly 4+ years of experience both in hospital and health insurance field.

I applied PR in Australia and will be expecting the same in the month of March 2011. In this regard, I would like your valuable advice in order to know job opportunities available in Australia which are related to my field.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is always strong competition in management fields and you need to factor that in to your planning on how long you can support yourself without employment for there will always be many Australians looking at management work, often with degree level qualifications and much more experience.


----------



## Naveen Kumar Beera (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I know that there will be competition in Australia for management graduates. Could you please let me know the certification or course which will be useful for getting good opportunities.


----------

